# Samsung TV & Onkyo Receiver HDMI ARC Connection



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

My OSD HDMI from Onkyo TX-NR 609 is connected to Samsung UE55JU7000 tv HDMI IN (CRC) on a One Connection Box that has HDMI IN (STB), HDMI IN (DVI), HDMI IN (MHL), HDMI IN (ARC) and Digital Audio Out (Optical). When watching Netflix or Amazon programmes, I have to get the audio via Optical connection to the receiver.
How can I utilise the HDMI ARC to get the audio to my receiver by the same HDMI used for the OSD?
any help will be most appreciated.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

CRC has to be enabled on the TV and on the processor (Onkyo) for ARC to work. But different brands may use different words for their CRC implementation. The ARC compatible output from the Onkyo (probably labeled "Main") has to be connected to the ARC HDMI port on the TV (one port on the TV should be identified as having CRC). I would suggest first connecting the Onkyo to the TV without the other device in the middle and determine whether you get your ARC audio properly. Once you know ARC works without that extra box in the middle, you can focus on the box to get the connections you need to NOT disable ARC. That said, If you have a coax digital connection, you will get much better sound quality from that than from the optical connection due to the compromised (and terribly cheap) optical interfaces on everything these days. In fact, for streaming, a coax digital connection sounds just as good as HDMI ARC. The optical interfaces sound muffled, dull, and indistinct compared to coax. You do need a coax cable designed for high frequencies though... not an analog audio cable. Video cables will work OK for digital audio coax connections, but don't use the cheap free cables that come in the box with various components... get something better from monoprice.com or bluejeanscable.com or other company that sells cables with rca jacks suitable for transmitting digital audio.


----------



## wtaylorbasil (Nov 27, 2008)

Da Wiz said:


> CRC has to be enabled on the TV and on the processor (Onkyo) for ARC to work. But different brands may use different words for their CRC implementation. The ARC compatible output from the Onkyo (probably labeled "Main") has to be connected to the ARC HDMI port on the TV (one port on the TV should be identified as having CRC). I would suggest first connecting the Onkyo to the TV without the other device in the middle and determine whether you get your ARC audio properly. Once you know ARC works without that extra box in the middle, you can focus on the box to get the connections you need to NOT disable ARC. That said, If you have a coax digital connection, you will get much better sound quality from that than from the optical connection due to the compromised (and terribly cheap) optical interfaces on everything these days. In fact, for streaming, a coax digital connection sounds just as good as HDMI ARC. The optical interfaces sound muffled, dull, and indistinct compared to coax. You do need a coax cable designed for high frequencies though... not an analog audio cable. Video cables will work OK for digital audio coax connections, but don't use the cheap free cables that come in the box with various components... get something better from monoprice.com or bluejeanscable.com or other company that sells cables with rca jacks suitable for transmitting digital audio.


I don't quite understand the statement "I would suggest first connecting the Onkyo to the TV without the other device in the middle and determine whether you get your ARC audio properly. Once you know ARC works without that extra box in the middle, you can focus on the box to get the connections you need to NOT disable ARC" How do I do that?
My Onkyo has just one HDMI OUT (see attached). My Virginmedia TV box is connected to HDMI 3, Blue Ray player to HDMI 1 and Google Alexa to to HDMI 4. The HDMI Out is connected to the TV HDMI (ARC).
What else can I do?


----------

